# Any way to store a printer head without it drying out or clogging?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 4, 2019)

I upgraded from a Canon PRO-1000 to a PRO-4000. I was going to try to sell the 1000, but upon realizing that it uses the same print head as the 4000, and a new print head retails for over $600, I feel like the printer is worth more to me in parts (well, just the print head) than I could probably get for it used.

Is there any way to remove and store a print head without it drying out or clogging so that I could use it in the future if I ever need a spare? Or, is that pretty much impossible. I know that new the print heads come in a sealed bag and have some kind of fluid in them, but I'm thinking there's probably no way to get them back into that state so I could store it for future use.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2019)

Some paint stores sell a spray can of a compressed inert gas that you can shoot into a paint can so that it will not dry, could the same be done with a print head?






Finish Preserve - Lee Valley Tools







www.leevalley.com


----------



## BeenThere (Mar 4, 2019)

I don’t know what Canon would recommend, but if I were trying this, I would immerse the head in a container of alcohol, then seal the container until the head was needed. A complete ink purge would be required after installing the head. Of course carefully dry the head with a clean cotton cloth before installing. This should at least keep the ink in the head from drying. Not a clue if it will actually work.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't think the inert gas idea would work... I think that print head nozzles are small to the point that you could never really forcefully "blow them out."

Part of me is just thinking about trying to sell the print head by itself, and then I could put the money towards a new one if mine ever goes out. It would be much easier to ship than the whole printer, and it seems that really the bulk of the value of a printer is just the head itself.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes, you can use a solution like the one I've linked to clean and store your printer or head.

I believe that you can get a refill kt and chip resetter, but fill the empty cartridges with PiezoFlush and prime the printer heads until the ink has been replaced entirely.

Cone sells supplies for Epson, but the PiezoFlush can be used for any print head.











Small Format Cleaning for Inkjet Printers


Thousands and thousands of people have successfully brought their printers back to life with our PiezoFlush cleaning kits. These are some of the most popular products we sell.




shop.inkjetmall.com


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 5, 2019)

I looked into it... It looks like you cannot buy an ink cartridge chip resetter for any of the PRO line of printers. You can only get replacement one time chips for about $20, or chips that supposedly reset themselves as being full every time you remove and reinstall them into the printer (these ones seem buggy.)

With all that expense, and with no desire to refill cartridges in the future, it doesn't seem like it's worth it to try to flush out and preserve the print head just for the possibility that I might need it again someday. Thanks for the info though, good to know.


----------



## bluemoon (Mar 6, 2019)

you can buy the head flush solution and flush the head once you take it out of the printer. Use a small container and immerse the head into the flushing solution and use the syringe to pull the fluid into the head. It is important to pull the fluid from the print side or you can damage the head. Make sure you use a wide syringe and pull slowly so not to create to strong vacuum that could collapse the interior walls that separate the colors. Once fully flushed, I would keep the liquid in it and seal it with shrink wrap and store in a sealed ziplock bag.
This works for EPSON heads that are slightly different from the Canon's, but should be doable with your printer too.
Make sure to keep your fingers and any objects away from the head surface as the opening are microscopic and a fingerprint can be enough to clog it.
pierre


----------

